# Virtual Inspections



## ICE (Mar 9, 2019)

San Bernardino County pioneered virtual inspections in California. 

My department has decided to embrace virtual inspections.

This is the list of work that can be inspected with a phone:
water heaters
pad footings
smoke and carbon monoxide detectors (the people behind this don't know the difference between detectors and alarms)
window replacement
gas lines
re-roofs
sewer connections
temporary power poles
photovoltaic systems
patio/decks
demolitions
re-inspections
electrical panel changeouts
and my favorite.....HVAC changeouts.

I'm not surprised and this is the list at roll out ..... I figure that the list will grow.  This should cut way down on the number of corrections given and as a consequence of that, work for managers.  I'm hoping to work from the beach... on Maui.


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2019)

Please save me a beach chair and drink,,,

I applied today


----------



## fatboy (Mar 10, 2019)

hmmmm.....interesting???


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 11, 2019)

So do you mail them the inspection stickers?


----------



## ICE (Mar 12, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> So do you mail them the inspection stickers?


I haven’t done a virtual inspection yet but I suppose email will be involved.


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2019)

Email an approval sheet, more than likely built into the software.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 4, 2019)

Consider a Bluebeam connection to prevent mis-signing of approvals. Field photos can be attached.


----------

